# JSF zweite Navigation Rule



## kama (17. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

habe eine JSF Anwendung, die derzeit läuft....jetzt möchte in die vorhandene einen weiteren Teil integrieren.....

Das ist der bisherige Page-Flow....

```
<navigation-rule>
    <from-view-id>/tree.xhtml</from-view-id>
    <navigation-case>
      <from-outcome>SUCCESS</from-outcome>
      <to-view-id>/result.xhtml</to-view-id>
    </navigation-case>
    <navigation-case>
      <from-outcome>ERROR</from-outcome>
      <to-view-id>/error.xhtml</to-view-id>
    </navigation-case>
...
```
Jetzt möchte ich einen weiteren parallel dazu machen....also habe ich mir gedacht ;-), einfach einen weiteren Abschnitt reinlegen...

```
<navigation-rule>
    <from-view-id>/tree.xhtml</from-view-id>
    <navigation-case>
      <from-outcome>SUCCESS</from-outcome>
      <to-view-id>/result.xhtml</to-view-id>
    </navigation-case>
    <navigation-case>
      <from-outcome>ERROR</from-outcome>
      <to-view-id>/error.xhtml</to-view-id>
    </navigation-case>
    
    <from-view-id>/npf.xhtml</from-view-id>
    <navigation-case>
      <from-outcome>SUCCESS</from-outcome>
      <to-view-id>/npf-result.xhtml</to-view-id>
    </navigation-case>
    <navigation-case>
      <from-outcome>ERROR</from-outcome>
      <to-view-id>/error-npf.xhtml</to-view-id>
    </navigation-case>
  </navigation-rule>
```

Ausschnitt web.xml

```
<welcome-file-list>
    <welcome-file>index.xhtml</welcome-file>
  </welcome-file-list>
```
 und in der index.xhtml steht:
	
	
	
	





```
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
  <head>
    <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
    <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0;URL=tree.xhtml" />
    <title>title</title>
  </head>
  <body>       
  </body>
</html>
```
Mein Problem ist jetzt nur, dass ich die Seite "npf.xhtml" nicht aufrufen kann? die Seite "tree.xhtml" funktioniert...klar wird ja per index.xthml aufgerufen....

Aber wie erreiche ich es jetzt, dass ich die npf.xhtml aufrufen kann?

Hat da einer mal einen Tip oder Hinweise....

vielen Dank im Voraus.

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Gast (17. Apr 2008)

Hm vielleicht mit:

NPF

Oder wie genau willst du die Seite denn aufrufen?


----------



## kama (17. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

sorry...hatte ich nicht hingeschrieben...

derzeit rufe ich das Ganze per URL/tree.xhtml   auf....

Jetzt möchte ich, dass ich auch URL/npf.xhtml aufrufen kann ?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## maki (17. Apr 2008)

Sollte gehen, kann von hier aus nichts fehlerhaftes erkennen, hab aber noch nicht mit facelets gearbeitet.
Auf der anderen Seite hat mich aber fehlerhafte IDE Unterstützung für Tomcat schon fast wahnsinnig gemacht, sicher dass alles sauber redeployed wurde?


----------



## unkreativ` (17. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass du das falsch konfiguriert hast und die JSF-Implementierung, die du da verwendest, sich beim Parsen fälschlicherweise scheinbar nicht beschwert, denn eigentlich kannst du pro Navigation Rule nur einmal die from-view-id angeben, d.h. du musst eine eigenes Navigation Rule Element angeben für die zweite View. 

grüße,
unkreativ


----------



## kama (17. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

zuerst einmal vielen dank für den Hinweis....
Habe ich auch entsprechend geändert...

```
<navigation-rule>
  <from-view-id>/tree.xhtml</from-view-id>
    <navigation-case>
      <from-outcome>SUCCESS</from-outcome>
      <to-view-id>/result.xhtml</to-view-id>
    </navigation-case>
    <navigation-case>
      <from-outcome>ERROR</from-outcome>
      <to-view-id>/error.xhtml</to-view-id>
    </navigation-case>
</navigation-rule>
  
<navigation-rule>
  <from-view-id>/npf.xhtml</from-view-id>
    <navigation-case>
      <from-outcome>SUCCESS</from-outcome>
      <to-view-id>/npf-result.xhtml</to-view-id>
    </navigation-case>
    <navigation-case>
      <from-outcome>ERROR</from-outcome>
      <to-view-id>/error-npf.xhtml</to-view-id>
    </navigation-case>
  </navigation-rule>
```
Neu gestartet (mvn clean jetty:run) ...aber leider 
	
	
	
	





```
HTTP ERROR: 404
/web/npf.xhtml
RequestURI=/web/npf.xhtml
```
Hm...

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Gast (17. Apr 2008)

Liegt die npf.xhtml auch im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die tree.xhtml?


----------



## kama (17. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ja liegt sie....

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

